# My custom pineapple!!!



## badtziscool (May 25, 2012)

I've always been a fan of the pineapple body and FINALLY, I've pieced together one that I'm truly satisfied with. What do you guys think?































It's a Burnt Bronze Cerakoted Pineapple body with TnC e2c brass adaptor, Aleph tail cap with mcclicky switch, z41 bezel, ti gold crenelated bezel, and all of that houses an ahorton aspheric kit with a vinhnguyen ez900 p60 running at 2.1a. I never understood the fascination with aspheric but now I do. Man does this thing throw!!! Probably not as well as a dbs or deft edc but it still throws.

A special thanks to bugsy714 for doing a fantastic job on the cerakot, to vinhnguyen54 for making available an ez900 P60 pill, and to ahorton for making the p60 aspheric. :twothumbs


----------



## Inkidu (May 25, 2012)

badtziscool said:


> I've always been a fan of the pineapple body and FINALLY, I've pieced together one that I'm truly satisfied with. What do you guys think?
> 
> It's a Burnt Bronze Cerakoted Pineapple body with TnC e2c brass adaptor, Aleph tail cap with mcclicky switch, z41 bezel, ti gold crenelated bezel, and all of that houses an ahorton aspheric kit with a vinhnguyen ez900 p60 running at 2.1a. I never understood the fascination with aspheric but now I do. Man does this thing throw!!! Probably not as well as a dbs or deft edc but it still throws.
> 
> A special thanks to bugsy714 for doing a fantastic job on the cerakot, to vinhnguyen54 for making available an ez900 P60 pill, and to ahorton for making the p60 aspheric. :twothumbs



Ti gold looks great with burnt bronze.
It would be nice if someone did a run of the S-9 tailcaps rings, with Ti gold,so I could have a hard finish gold color on both ends of my burnt bornze torch.
I have been looking for a close area (Pittsburgh) for Ti coating but bothering people about small orders seems a waste of everyone's time.
Only in America do people turn down money.


----------



## TranquillityBase (May 25, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## mohanjude (May 26, 2012)

No no.... I want one badly....

Very nice. I love this light. It is so custom it is unique.

If you ever happen to get bored with it... Just pm me.


----------



## badtziscool (May 26, 2012)

Yeah. I was surprised at how well the ti gold color matched the polished brass. Almost identical. 

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## RI Chevy (May 26, 2012)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 27, 2012)

_That's the nicest pineapple I've ever seen! I'm usually not a fan of gold bling, but your creation is an easy exception. _:twothumbs _ Love at first sight._

_~ Chance_


----------



## ARA (May 28, 2012)

Well done mate, looks brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## T45 (May 28, 2012)

ARA said:


> Well done mate, looks brilliant :thumbsup:



+1


----------



## 97catintenn (May 28, 2012)

That's really cool, great job! I bet you love edc'ing it


----------



## Solscud007 (May 29, 2012)

Sweet. I should take pics of mine.


----------



## badtziscool (May 29, 2012)

Solscud007 said:


> Sweet. I should take pics of mine.



Do it!! 

Thanks for the compliments all!


----------



## Solscud007 (May 31, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. I kept forgetting to take pics. Top is my Fire Kylin L6-PP clone that has been custom Cerakoted. Below is one of my two Pineapple bodies (they are the same HA but bare AL looking) With a E2C and C2M adapter. I used my U2 Porky crenelations and a KL5 bezel with C2M adapter removed. Oregon Shooter shroud is on the E2E clicky.


----------



## badtziscool (May 31, 2012)

Solscud007 said:


> I used my U2 Porky crenelations and a KL5 bezel with C2M adapter removed. Oregon Shooter shroud is on the E2E clicky.




Awesome setup. How did you remove the c2m adaptor on the kl5? I have a couple of kl5s that I would love to remove that adaptor so I can get to the internals. I've tried everything but that thread lock just won't budge.


----------



## Solscud007 (May 31, 2012)

badtziscool said:


> Awesome setup. How did you remove the c2m adaptor on the kl5? I have a couple of kl5s that I would love to remove that adaptor so I can get to the internals. I've tried everything but that thread lock just won't budge.




Milkylabs helped me do that. But it requires destroying the C2M adapter. Also the screws that hold the internals, are too tall. So i removed them. Otherwise they hit the C2M adapter or any M-series body and there will be a gap between the head and body. the head wont screw down all the way.


----------



## Dr Jekyll (May 31, 2012)

Man I love that Pineapple body, I've been on the hunt for a Ti body for awhile now.


----------



## badtziscool (May 31, 2012)

Dr Jekyll said:


> Man I love that Pineapple body, I've been on the hunt for a Ti body for awhile now.



Yeah. After piecing this together I really want to pick up a ti pineapple and Lego something together.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Jun 1, 2012)

Really nice looking flashlight, excellent work!!!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Can I play?


----------



## badtziscool (Jun 4, 2012)

ma_sha1 said:


> Can I play?



Nice brass body! What kind of tailcap is that?


----------



## Dr Jekyll (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh that's a brass beauty!!!


----------



## bugsy714 (Jun 11, 2012)

The pineapple body really did look sweet after coating! I have one in the works for my personal stash now hahaha


----------



## Scube Steve (Jun 20, 2012)

Alright, now lets see your banana lights


----------

